# Cemc - Iam preparing for CEMC



## Naveen Rachagolla (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi 

Iam preparing for CEMC and my exam is on oct-6-2012, i need some helapful information on going through this exam, many of my friends told me its very tough, but iam intrested in CEMC, i brought CEMC study guide from AAPC but the information is very limited and there is no model paper or sample exam paper in that, if any one has appeared for CEMC i request you all to mail me the exam model paper to my ID rnaveenprakash@gmail.com.

Thank you all.


----------



## mpark0069 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Cemc*

The AAPC has a practice exam and if you purchase the exam before August 31st the study guide and practice exam are free.  You can do it online at your convenience and if you get something wrong there is a guide to tell you why.  It is a very hard exam...good luck


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Agree with previous post*

Purchasing the practice exam is the best way to prepare.   Also use the study guide for things like your E/M audit tool (those are allowed in the exam) and also study the 1995 and 1997 documentation guidelines.  These too are allowed, but it is much better to have them down cold walking in.   It is a tough exam, but with a little preparation, you can do well.  

Good luck!

Lance


----------



## Apasara Anderson (Aug 16, 2012)

The study guide contains a sample of the test, approximately 12 cases. I suggest you look in your study exam for the practice test. The test is difficult, not given enough time to complete. Good luck..


----------



## chantal777 (Jun 21, 2021)

mpark0069 said:


> *Cemc*
> 
> The AAPC has a practice exam and if you purchase the exam before August 31st the study guide and practice exam are free.  You can do it online at your convenience and if you get something wrong there is a guide to tell you why.  It is a very hard exam...good luck


You are right! this exam is ridiculously hard, and terrible.


----------



## chantal777 (Oct 23, 2021)

chantal777 said:


> You are right! this exam is ridiculously hard, and terrible.


I used to be an inpatient coder and the CEMC is new to me, all I am saying the exam is set to fail students. I did purchase the practice exam, and I read the entire book as well.


----------

